# Hoover reservoir flatheads?



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

Hey guys
The wife and I are taking the boat out to Hoover tomorrow night for some catfish... last year we he'd some great luck on the channel cats. I was wondering if it would be a waste of time rigging up a pole with a live gill in the hopes of hooking into a flathead? Thanks

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

Well My father is a member @ the buckeye pontoon club.... I was trolling north end for crapppies thought I had a snag and caught a HUGE flattie ......There are also some huge channel cats in hoover it would be worth catching a fish ohio channel and also having the chance of catching a 30 plus flattie.... I would say yes :]You can play with the average sized cats and also get into a nice one.....Best of both .....Good luck to ya


----------

